# Can't seem to get in touch?



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi John,
placed an order on Monday, and wanted to check the progress of it, as I thought I'd of had it by now (Thur)
Please get in touch as all I've managed to get is answer phones so far!!
Was hoping to get the pads for the weekend! Never mind.
Cheers
Lee


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Six Pot....

I have been away on holiday since Tuesday (per the answerphone message you would have heard. There is a number for Adrian to be contacted on while I was away)

I will do my best to try and log into works server to see if I can find the status of your order. 

Have you checked the status online in your order history? It will show in there when its been despatched. 

Ill get back to you.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok I have managed to log on. 

It would appear we have the pads but the 3.5" backing plate is out of stock, so they didnt ship the pads without it. 

I know there was a big order due in today which should have had them on and I will be able to find out more on Tuesday. 

Please accept my apologies for not getting it to you by the weekend.... Its sometimes hard to keep enough stock to supply the demand....


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

OK Cheers for the update.


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Any news yet?


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Just had a look on your site. PM sent.


----------

